

For London Olympics, Data Center Staff Will Sleep Among the Racks - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2012/04/12/interxion-readies-staff-sleeping-pods-for-olympics/

======
read_wharf
No.

They essentially want employees to be near, while they're sleeping during off
time. Fully staffed, on the cheap.

If it's that important, then pay for a 2nd and 3rd shift.

No.

------
iuguy
Oh god, this is terrible. I hope those things are soundproofed. I can't think
of anything more horrible for someone to have to sleep in.

